# Jesus Christ Superstar



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

Ieri me lo sono rigustato alla grandona! Che capolavoro anche questo... 
Everything's alright

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkje4FiH9Qc

In particolare la parte di Jesus

Think! while you still have me
Move! while you still see me


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ieri me lo sono rigustato alla grandona! Che capolavoro anche questo...
> Everything's alright
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkje4FiH9Qc
> ...


 Questo pezzo è magnifico!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo pezzo è magnifico!


Sfortunatamente ho trovato solo la versione americana... nella versione inglese Jesus ha la voce di Ian Gillan dei Deep Purple...cehh pitticcu puru


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sfortunatamente ho trovato solo la versione americana... nella versione inglese Jesus ha la voce di Ian Gillan dei Deep Purple...cehh pitticcu puru


_... pensa! mentre ancora hai me,_
_muoviti! Mentre ancora mi vedi._
_Sarai smarrito e dispiaciuto _
_quando me ne sarò andato._


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _... pensa! mentre ancora hai me,_
> _muoviti! Mentre ancora mi vedi._
> _Sarai smarrito e dispiaciuto _
> _quando me ne sarò andato._


 Versi profeticiti anche indipendentemente dalla storia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Neanche i musical son piu' quelli di una volta


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Versi profeticiti anche indipendentemente dalla storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Versi che si adatterebbero a tante persone ed a tante situazioni.
Vero, ma questo è stato il top...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Versi che si adatterebbero a tante persone ed a tante situazioni.
> Vero, ma questo è stato il top...


Beh il libro dei libri, il musical dei musical e cosi' via.

Comunque tutti a bestemmiare contro Giuda quando quello poveraccio non ha fatto che seguire il piano divino


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh il libro dei libri, il musical dei musical e cosi' via.
> 
> Comunque tutti a bestemmiare contro Giuda quando quello poveraccio non ha fatto che seguire il piano divino


 Infatti Giuda è una vittima... tradisce ma è una vittima, un attore con la parte da seguire.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti Giuda è una vittima... tradisce ma è una vittima, un attore con la parte da seguire.


Piu' ci penso e piu'credo che non ci sia giustizia, soprattutto divina!

Dio crea l'agnello e la tigre... la tigre uccide l'agnello perche'e'carnivoro, segue la sua natura... pero'dio manda l'agnello in paradiso e la tgre all'inferno, ma perche'? La tigre l'ha creata lui... se dio esiste e'vagamente dissociato, roba di personalita'multiple


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' ci penso e piu'credo che non ci sia giustizia, soprattutto divina!
> 
> Dio crea l'agnello e la tigre... la tigre uccide l'agnello perche'e'carnivoro, segue la sua natura... pero'dio manda l'agnello in paradiso e la tgre all'inferno, ma perche'? La tigre l'ha creata lui... *se dio esiste e'vagamente dissociato, roba di personalita'multiple*


 Se ci pensi d'altronde, non potrebbe essere altrimenti... per definizione deve comprendere ogni cosa, un caso di schizofrenia così totale non lo trovi mica sui manuali


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ci pensi d'altronde, non potrebbe essere altrimenti... per definizione deve comprendere ogni cosa, un caso di schizofrenia così totale non lo trovi mica sui manuali


Certamente, e che non mi tiri fuori il libero arbitrio perche' la tigre non sara' mai vegetariana e i cannoni non spareranno mai rose!


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certamente, e che non mi tiri fuori il libero arbitrio perche' la tigre non sara' mai vegetariana e i cannoni non spareranno mai rose!


 Penso che davanti a te si atterrà prudentemente ad un religioso silenzio!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso che davanti a te si atterrà prudentemente ad un religioso silenzio!


Nel caso mi faro' seppellire con un mazza da baseball!


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel caso mi faro' seppellire con un mazza da baseball!


 ma guarda... ammesso esista, ci si farà un sacco di risate tutti quanti assieme! E i cattivi saranno i più cazzari!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma guarda... ammesso esista, ci si farà un sacco di risate tutti quanti assieme! E i cattivi saranno i più cazzari!


Gavettoni all'inferno!


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gavettoni all'inferno!


beh cos'altro ti aspetti? Valigie, gavettoni, incasate... petardi, scampanellate ai citofoni... insomma, bisogna pur espiare no?

Un buon titolo pure questo, però!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh cos'altro ti aspetti? Valigie, gavettoni, incasate... petardi, scampanellate ai citofoni... insomma, bisogna pur espiare no?
> 
> Un buon titolo pure questo, però!


Le valigie!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Mi ero scordata... che ricordi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vero... ho intenzione di includere come lato B del singolo "Hai gli occhi da oca ma ti desidero"... "Il ratto delle foche"


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le valigie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Gavettoni all'inferno* potrebbe essere il titolo dell'album  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   certo con un temine più universale che sostituisca gavettoni...
E' vero, il ratto delle foche


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Gavettoni all'inferno* potrebbe essere il titolo dell'album
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gavettoni all'inferno
1. Hai gli occhi da oca ma ti desidero
2. Il ratto delle foche
3. Comunque gli uomini sono piu' coglioni delle zecche
Bonus track ... (ci devo pensare)

Questo e'un disco di platino sicuro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2009)

Per me è la più bella canzone d'amore in assoluto.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBGHJzgkTTo&fmt=18&annotation_id=annotation_955789&feature=iv


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUZIipy4JM4

A me piace moltissimo anche questa parte, che riprende un pezzo di I don't know how to love him ma cantata da giuda


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

Ma alla fine anche Giuda e' un martire


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma alla fine anche Giuda e' un martire


 Si, è un po' il Gollum di Tolkien... necessario perchè tutto vada a finire bene.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è un po' il Gollum di Tolkien... necessario perchè tutto vada a finire bene.


Ecco vedi queste mi prendono un po' male... come dire che senza il male il bene non avrebbe modo di manifestarsi


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco vedi queste mi prendono un po' male... come dire che senza il male il bene non avrebbe modo di manifestarsi


_... è necessario che lo scandalo esista, ma guai a chi causa lo scandalo..._ il figlio del Principale è stato parecchio chiaro, in proposito.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _... è necessario che lo scandalo esista, ma guai a chi causa lo scandalo..._ il figlio del Principale è stato parecchio chiaro, in proposito.


Mi consenta, ma il principale era un gran bel pezzo di stronzo... Giuda non aveva altra scelta se non avesse tradito non si sarebbe compiuto il volere del principale e Gesu' non aveva altra scelta se non quella di farsi crocifiggere... alla faccia del libero arbitrio che ci ha concesso. Senza menzionare la redenzione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di nuovo creo la tigre e l'agnello... la tigre superfiga veloce e con artigli... e l'agnello che corre ma nenache troppo veloce, con quelle zampette mezzo scasciate


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Mi consenta, ma il principale era un gran bel pezzo di stronzo*... Giuda non aveva altra scelta se non avesse tradito non si sarebbe compiuto il volere del principale e Gesu' non aveva altra scelta se non quella di farsi crocifiggere... alla faccia del libero arbitrio che ci ha concesso. Senza menzionare la redenzione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehi, mira bene con quel fulmine... io non c'entro, è quella con la pelliccia maculata!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ehi, mira bene con quel fulmine... io non c'entro, è quella con la pelliccia maculata!


Shbadabam!

Tranquillo che non si spreca... prima caghi fuori poi paghi.
E' come Kaiser Souze, la sua reputazione l'ha basata sul terrore che possa esistere, anche se nessuno l'ha mai visto


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Shbadabam!
> 
> Tranquillo che non si spreca... prima caghi fuori poi paghi.
> E' come Kaiser Souze, la sua reputazione l'ha basata sul terrore che possa esistere, anche se nessuno l'ha mai visto


 vero... la paura è tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero... la paura è tutto.


triste da dire ma credo che i legami piu' difficili da eliminare abbiano come base la paura... a nessuno fregherebbe nulla del paradiso se non perche' sono terrorizzati dall'alternativa che e'l'inferno. Chi cazzo vorrebbe bruciare in eterno?


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> triste da dire ma credo che i legami piu' difficili da eliminare abbiano come base la paura... a nessuno fregherebbe nulla del paradiso se non *perche' sono terrorizzati dall'alternativa che e'l'inferno. Chi cazzo vorrebbe bruciare in eterno*?


mi meraviglio che qualcuno ci creda davvero...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi meraviglio che qualcuno ci creda davvero...


Ora non piu'... ma ci son voluti quasi 2000 anni ... mi sembra un legame fortino


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora non piu'... ma ci son voluti quasi 2000 anni ... mi sembra un legame fortino


 si, non è certo poco... oh, qualcuno nel gran tribunale cosmico ci crede ancora però!


----------

